# hat platten for HM1



## dreambigtshirts (Apr 24, 2009)

i am looking for a hat platten for a HM1. can anyone recommend one that will do fitted ball caps. i hear that platten designed for the HM1 will only do floppy hats. any suggestions?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I myself have not seen a hat platen for the HM1. The only one I have seen was for the brother printer. Where did you see this platen? Thanks


----------



## dreambigtshirts (Apr 24, 2009)

mesa sells one but they say it will only do the trucker style hats


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would imagine that any kind of cap that it fits would have to be able to be stretched flat for a good print. You know I think I remember something about mesa having one, but I have not seen it. Have you taken a look at the brother attachment? I am wondering if it would work on a HM1. I know I asked Justin Walker this before, but I cannot remember what his reply was. Maybe searching the forums for dtg hat platen will bring more information on them. Sorry I cant be of more help


----------



## dreambigtshirts (Apr 24, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> I myself have not seen a hat platen for the HM1. The only one I have seen was for the brother printer. Where did you see this platen? Thanks


Do they make hat heat presses or can you use a standard heat press for baseball caps?

Brian


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There are cap presses available. If I were to start doing caps, I would probably but the cap press just to make sure the press is curing evenly across.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The commercially available hat clamps are made by Livingston Systems and are only designed for unstructured hats. A structured hat will not work as it cannot be made "flat" to print.


----------

